
Will Trump Appoint a Great FDA Commissioner? - mhb
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/01/will-trump-appoint-great-fda-commissioner.html#comments
======
woofyman
Based on his cabinet picks, probably not.

